# erreurs graves...



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2000)

Après avoir contrôlé mon disque dur avec Norton Disk Doctor, deux erreurs graves sont apparues. Norton me dit:
Fichiers
Des erreurs graves ont été trouvées dans les fichiers ci-dessous.
Les fichiers ont une plage de ressources endommagée.
(15,1,2)
Le problème na pas été réparé à votre demande.
DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ossier Système:Aide:Aide Mac:wn:wnRtoc.htm
DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ossier Système:Aide:AppleScript Help:wa:waRTOC.htm 
Impossible de réparer, j'ai tenté de restaurer le système 9 ( et la mise à jour 9.0.4) Le même message revient à chaque fois dans NDD. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer? Merci


----------



## JackSim (10 Juillet 2000)

Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est normal ! Ces deux fichiers de l'aide Mac sont corrompus d'origine. Virex signale aussi des erreurs avec les même fichiers. Pas de quoi s'inquiéter donc...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

